# Home Made 5th Wheel



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Saw this on a different site, quite the project.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did not see anything that was different in design over 'store' bought. He obviously followed someones plan. Even the outlet behind the stove which I always thought was somewhat dumb (because if you are cooking, the cable laying across the back of the stove can get burnt) is in the same location.

I guess if he has the time to do it, it was worth the savings. It would take me 3 years to do that









Nice job tho









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Impressive !


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I saw this too.
The wood framing has got to be heavy!
I wonder about the safety of it since the NTSB or anybody else has probably never inspected it.
It looks like he did a nice job though!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess being able to say that you did it yourself is nice, but in my opinion the inside looks like he did it himself. The microwave doesn't even fit in the space he built for it, and while the outside is nice, I wouldn't be proud to show this to my friends. If he spent the 7 months working on the trailer at a second job and dedicated that money to buying something I think he would have had a nicer product for the money and would have come out cheaper in the long run. I wonder how heavy that beast is? You have to give props to his ingenuity though. JMO

Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I love that! I've seen it before but it wasn't complete. They did an awesome job & you can't beat the price! 
Anyone notice it has the Outback Swoosh ....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"So why did you climb that mountain?"......"Because it was there!"

Totally impressive and a great experience for the family.

I enjoyed it


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

California Jim said:


> "So why did you climb that mountain?"......"Because it was there!"
> Totally impressive and a great experience for the family.
> 
> I enjoyed it


EXACTLY!!!!

and.....................

*
IF NOT NOW.............WHEN??????????*


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

wow, I'm impressed. I guess he wasn't worrying about weight issues.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Totally impressive! And the best part is - Gilligan was not there to screw anything up!

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I bet its built better then 90% of the stuff on the road. Maybe someone should E-mail him and see if he has a responce on the weight. Its not rocket science....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I watched it for the second time and still can't believe that he misspelled his own son's name Blaine (spelled Bliane) at the end










How does one do that??


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> I watched it for the second time and still can't believe that he misspelled his own son's name Blaine (spelled Bliane) at the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he's French







Phoneticcaly "BLE-ANH"


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I watched it for the second time and still can't believe that he misspelled his own son's name Blaine (spelled Bliane) at the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its apparently very easy.

I was named after my maternal Grandfather and everytime I would receive a greeting card from my maternal Grandmother, she would spell my name wrong even though I was named after her husband of 56+ years.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

That guy has mad building skills.

I couldn't have attempted that in 3 lifetimes.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

So if you build it, and then do a mod, does it count as a mod? Or is the entire build a mod?? I'm so confused.









The only two things I hope for this family is, first and foremost they are safe, and second that they enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I was watching this guy's progress on rv.net about a year or so ago. I forgot all about it. If I remember correctly, he had a problem with glue and had to rip off the fiberglass and start again (really).

He needs a better camera so we can see the inside a little more clearly!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So, Gilligan helped after all


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow!!!!! That totally blew me away! Awesome work. He truely has some skills


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I watched it for the second time and still can't believe that he misspelled his own son's name Blaine (spelled Bliane) at the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its apparently very easy.

I was named after my maternal Grandfather and everytime I would receive a greeting card from my maternal Grandmother, she would spell my name wrong even though I was named after her husband of 56+ years.









[/quote]
LOL! dh can't spell his own middle name Michael (spells Micheal) That is our son's name so I have to watch it...once, caught ds's preschool teach spelling it wrong as well. Had to let her know that it wasn't the best way for a child to learn how to spell if the teacher couldn't!









Back to the 5er video...I made a youtube.com comment letting him know that he misspelled his son's name because it bugged me so much


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Zymurgist said:


> So if you build it, and then do a mod, does it count as a mod?


Good question!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

He got some deals. Just the appliances A/C,Furnace,Converter,Refer,Tires/wheels,oven, tub,toilet,tanks,rubber roof,...
Under 10K. No way.

He is a hell of an example for his sons.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I didn't think he could build for so cheap either but more power to him.
A real do it yourselfer would have smelted his own steel and built the trailer base from scratch, and gotten tires and axles from broken down rigs on the side of the road.

I would have added a real floor to ceiling brick fireplace.

Check out his web page www.chadsprojects.com - he's done some other interesting home projects. The one -_new garage after the fire_- brings into question his wiring skills. (just kidding)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> LOL! dh can't spell his own middle name Michael (spells Micheal) That is our son's name so I have to watch it...once, caught ds's preschool teach spelling it wrong as well.


My oldest son's name is Michael, and one of my aunts ALWAYS spelled it Micheal..........ARGH!!!
As to the homemade 5th wheel? I say more power to him. At least he knows what he has and it was a family project that, apparently, everyone enjoyed. His kids (even if he spelled one son's name wrong) will forever have memories of helping to build this with his mom and dad. One thing's for sure.......I bet the quality of the 5th wheel is up to snuff, and he doesn't have problems like many others do with prefab ones. As to the weight issue, there are still many TT & 5ers with wood frames. 
Darlene


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Some of you ought to be ashamed of yourselves for making critical comments about him and his project... that was simply an awesome accomplishment and I am amazed that someone would take that on.. and for $9300 that was a steal....

Scott


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Well said, Allsixofus.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That was very neat to watch. I'd think it would all be easy except for the slideout and the fiberglass. If you've ever done rough carpentry you could match any manufacturer(that's all Gilligan does anyway). A little attention to detail and you could really get beyond what a normal trailer is like. Weight is one place I really think you could improve on. For that reason though, I would want to learn to weld aluminum and frame the rig in aluminum to minimize weight. I also question whether there isn't a lighter weight skin your could use in place of the fiberglass.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Awesome !! And best thing is he can take care of any warranty work himself !!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I watched it for the second time and still can't believe that he misspelled his own son's name Blaine (spelled Bliane) at the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one of the reasons my son is named Lee. You'd have to work at it to misspell it.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

After 7 months, we'd still be trying to figure out how to start.

He has talent.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I can imagine what mine would look like. Obviously not like that.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Allsixofus said:


> Some of you ought to be ashamed of yourselves for making critical comments about him and his project... that was simply an awesome accomplishment and I am amazed that someone would take that on.. and for $9300 that was a steal....
> 
> Scott


Without criticism, there would be no competition. Therefore, no free market economy.....


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Some of you ought to be ashamed of yourselves for making critical comments about him and his project... that was simply an awesome accomplishment and I am amazed that someone would take that on.. and for $9300 that was a steal....
> 
> Scott


Without criticism, there would be no competition. Therefore, no free market economy.....
[/quote]

If we were discussing economics I would agree with you whole heartedly but there is zero competition involved in this thread... merely an astonishing example of an individuals personal drive and accomplishment... those that are critical of this guys efforts are either intimidated by them or insecure with themselves... why not take the opportunity to give accolades where deserved or refrain from saying something degrading to simply make yourself feel better...

Scott


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Allsixofus said:


> Some of you ought to be ashamed of yourselves for making critical comments about him and his project... that was simply an awesome accomplishment and I am amazed that someone would take that on.. and for $9300 that was a steal....
> 
> Scott


Without criticism, there would be no competition. Therefore, no free market economy.....
[/quote]

If we were discussing economics I would agree with you whole heartedly but there is zero competition involved in this thread... merely an astonishing example of an individuals personal drive and accomplishment... those that are critical of this guys efforts are either intimidated by them or insecure with themselves... why not take the opportunity to give accolades where deserved or refrain from saying something degrading to simply make yourself feel better...

Scott
[/quote]

I appreciate your psychoanalysis of my personality flaws. Amazing how well you know me being as we have never met.

Sad, also that I did give the guy a pat on the back for his ingenuity and drive, yet to express an opinion other than your means I have personality flaws. Remember opinions are like. . .
well, you know. 
It is a free country and I am allowed an opinion on this forum as long as I do not attack. Seems I was not unkind. Can you say the same?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Getting a little off track.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

WOW- Very impressive!

In the 70's, my uncle Stu built a slide in camper for his GMC K3500. He was a, let's see... ah, a "dump picker", so it was built 98% from recycled materials. It had 8 windows in it, and they were all double hung sash house style. (The section over the cab was two double hungs on their sides). And none matched. The fridge was one of those "fridgidaire" full size models, with the rounded edges. I believe it cost him about $7.26 to build, and it wieghed about 11,000 lbs. He had to adjust the headlights so he could see the road. Do you remember Uncle Eddie from the Chevy Chase "Vacation" movies? Yup- That was uncle Stu. You could hear the snickering at family reunions when they pulled onto the property. This was the image in my mind when I opened this thread!


----------

